# FYI cloudy guide wraps



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

So, I have 2 old loomis GL2 rods and some of the wraps appear cloudy...white haze.....
I called loomis and got absolutely no help but did find out Shimano owns the company now.

Anyway, called Mudhole rod building supply.....and was advise to wipe the wraps down w/ isopropyl alcohol..........It worked looking much better...........


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

It happens over time to many rods.

Since the coat is a flexible epoxy it degrades in the elements. A small buffing wheel on the Drexel shines them up again as well.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Mudhole seemed to think it has to w/ what is used (soap) to wash the rods off......old age works for......I will think 2x before I get a loomis...customer service used to be great...I am into that used to be mode


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

It's the way everything seems to go now. Company creates a stellar product, gains a stellar reputation, sells it to another entity who tries to recover their outlay via cutting corners versus just accepting the profit/cash flow arising from the quality of the company they purchased. Those corners could be QA or customer service. In this case, both. 

I hate to see this trend, it occurs over and over again. On the boating side, think Mako. 

Hell Gary works for TFO. You can buy 3 of those rods for a GLoomis and feel better about it as well.


----------



## Swe (Apr 19, 2017)

If you need a gloomis rod replaced they are great if you use the expeditor service they offer . Small fee they ship a new rod same or next model up to you in a few days with return shipping pre paid for broken rod . No questions asked. I had two broken rods over 15 years old contacted them and paid around $100 for service and they sent me about $1200 in new rods.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

Good to know. Take extra careful precautions when you use your GL2! I owned 2, past tense. One broke in half during an “epic” battle with 16” redfish. Sent it into shimano, and they replaced it with an E6X. While the new one is a nice rod, It just doesn’t have the same fishy mojo my old GL2 had, R.I.P.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

TFOs will be my next serious rod purchase...My old GL2s have been thru tarpon,cobia etc...still going strong w/ only one guide replacement.....no high sticking for me because that sound is sickening


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Rod breaks are rarely blank issues, usually user issues. All it takes is a nick or tap or something to weaken then it snaps unexpectedly a trip or three later.


----------



## rhart6 (Feb 19, 2019)

Anyone have a comparison between the tfo and st croix rods? I've been enjoying my avid but if the tfo is the same quality and maybe a little cheaper I may get that for the next one.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Been there done that
A loomis warranty is now at or over $100 since shimano took over


----------



## LtShinysides (Dec 27, 2018)

I have always had great customer service with st croix. I have the avid and tidemaster. Love them both. Both have been broken over time(my fault) and exchanging was a breeze.


----------

